# Goggle question



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a larger face and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for the best goggles for a guy with a bigger dome? Was considering the Oakley Wisdoms.:dunno: Thanks for any help!


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a pretty big head, and the Dragon DX fit my face perfectly, love them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

jeri534 said:


> I have a pretty big head, and the Dragon DX fit my face perfectly, love them.


that is exactly what i was going to say. Dragon DX.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If you prefer Oakley, the Wisdoms or the Crowbars will fit a your big melon.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely don't go with the Wisdoms. I have a large face and they press right on the outside of my eyes. I don't know why they're labelled as a med/large fit, as they fit the girlfriend much better. The A frames fit better as well as the crowbars. Or I found Spy soldiers and smith phenoms to fit ok as well.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

A-Frames are for smaller faces.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> A-Frames are for smaller faces.


Have you actually tried them on? For me at least the wisdoms had a very awkward fit where they were pinching near the outer ends of my eyes, while the crowbars and a-frames provided much more of an even surrounding fit.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

604al said:


> Have you actually tried them on? For me at least the wisdoms had a very awkward fit where they were pinching near the outer ends of my eyes, while the crowbars and a-frames provided much more of an even surrounding fit.



Yes, I have owned a couple of pairs of A-Frames. I find, as well as many others, that they don't give you the peripheral vision that the Crowbars and the Wisdoms give you. As far as actual fit, a lot of people prefer the fit of the Crowbar over the Wisdom. As far as actual size, the A-Frames are a smaller goggle. 

My suggestion to jeffjens is to go to a shop if possible and try a bunch of goggles on. If you wear a helmet, bring it as well to make sure the goggles fit your helmet properly. I know from experience that the Wisdoms, even with the new side clips, don't fit perfectly with a Giro Fuse helmet but they do work well with a RED Skycap. If you go with wisdoms and are going to use a helmet, make sure they have the new side connectors.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I wear an XL helmet and use the wisdoms...they fit me great...best bet is to try on some different pairs to see what works for you...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> If you prefer Oakley, the Wisdoms or the Crowbars will fit a your big melon.



I just got a pair of Crowbar off Ebay, I love them but they are a bit smaller than expected...amazing optics.


----------

